# Wood Clothes Pins



## twohunnyz (Apr 27, 2006)

I have not begun line drying our laundry yet, am in the process of getting everything set up. I want to ask those of you who do, which type of wood clothes pin do you prefer, and why- the old fashioned style (no spring) or the style with the metal spring? Thanks!


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

I have only ever used the ones with the metal springs. If you do get them, make sure you get the heavy duty ones.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

I have both kinds... the spring ones for tshirts and other light weight items.... the other kind I use for jeans and towels....


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

I agree with mommathea about only purchasing heavy duty ones. The ones they sell at the dollar stores aren't worth it. I even look online for vintage lots and you can get some really nice spring or push clothes pins. 




mommathea said:


> I have only ever used the ones with the metal springs. If you do get them, make sure you get the heavy duty ones.


----------



## twohunnyz (Apr 27, 2006)

Excellent! Now, Lehman's catalog carries two kinds- old fashioned and spring. Are those ones heavy duty springs? Or where do you find such? Using both kinds makes sense to me, even though I have no idea what I'm doing. 

Boy, I wish there was a tutorial about how to hang the various items of clothing! Like: do you fold a t-shirt over the line or just pin it to the line along the neck? etc, etc, etc.


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

I dry shirts upside down, by pinning on the bottom of the shirt.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Keep an eye out at garage sales, estate sales and thrift stores I just picked up a bag of Penley 'can't roll' (they are flat on two sides) clothes pins for .50 at a garage sale! I was curious about them so I looked them up online and didn't find these type listed there. I called the company, and they said that they haven't made these pins for around 10 years. I really like the feel of them, a nice hardwood 'clink' to them when they come in contact with each other. 

I have an 'amish clothes line' meaning that it is on a two pulleys. You stand there and add clothes to the line by pulling it. One side is elevated (but not as much as the Amish do), so I don't have to use the poles to keep the clothes off the ground. It used really nice vinyl cover cable that pulls well through the pulleys. I LOVE IT!

I hang shirts, t-shirts and pants upside down. I don't hang up socks or underwear.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

jmtinmi said:


> I agree with mommathea about only purchasing heavy duty ones. The ones they sell at the dollar stores aren't worth it. I even look online for vintage lots and you can get some really nice spring or push clothes pins.


Agree. Got a pack of 100 for $1.68. Nasty. 50/$3+. only semi-nasty. I will never buy cheap wooden pins again.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Twohunnyz, your question about how to hang clothes reminded me of when I first started hanging clothes out. No one to show me, either. I hung hubby's t-shirts by the shoulders. When he went to help his brothers work on a house, he had these funny little peaks on each shoulder, and got teased by them. He rolled the sleeves up over them, and managed to get through the day!  

I hang all towels by one of the short edges, not draped over. Same with tshirts or regular shirts. If you give each thing a good shake before hanging, some of the wrinkles will come out. OH, and be sure to wipe off the lines with a damp rag before hanging, as it's amazing how dirty they get! I hang socks by the toes, jeans and pants by the bottoms of the legs, as the weight of the tops seems to pull out some of the wrinkles. I'm sure there are many ways to do it. Jan in Co


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

firegirl969 said:


> I dry shirts upside down, by pinning on the bottom of the shirt.


same here.


----------



## twohunnyz (Apr 27, 2006)

Thank you all for the tips! Yes, Jan in CO, that is the vision running through my mind... funny little points on our clothing! I will remember.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Have a good 35 years experience clothesline drying and standard wooden-spring pins are, and always have been my favourite pins to use.

I do have a couple dozen old-fashioned dolly or peg pins, but much prefer my old standard wooden pins from the 50's and 60's. One important thing to keep in mind when using the old-fashioned dolly or peg pins, it's easy to tear thinner fabric items or plastic/vinyl things when using them.

One thing I notice about today's wooden clothespins, they're junk compared to the old. The springs are weak, and the wooden part of the pins is thin and shorter. My old-fashioned wooden clothespins on the other-hand are super sturdy, have huge thick springs, and the pins themselves are much larger than today's modern version.

Never leave my wooden pins on the line... always bring them inside when drying is done, and if wet, I lay them out on the window sill of the back porch to dry.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Problem i have with line drying is pet hair. Went without a dryer for a year and now with the new dryer i have to clean the lint trap 2 times per load.


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

We do not have a dryer have not for years. I think clothes pins do not last well unless you buy the good ones. 
Do not leave your clothes pins out because they get funky even in a bag. Then when you try to use them they leave crude on your clean clothes.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

happy hermits said:


> We do not have a dryer have not for years. I think clothes pins do not last well unless you buy the good ones.
> Do not leave your clothes pins out because they get funky even in a bag. Then when you try to use them they leave crude on your clean clothes.


Do they even make quality wooden clothespins anymore?

Very true as to pins getting funky if left on the line, or in a container/holder where moisture is slow to dissipate/evaporate.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

As a side-note, a good number of the pins I have are second-hand, and were disgusting before I cleaned and sanitized them. Black mold stains, and just generally dirty.

To clean, I filled a standard sized wash-bucket with hot water and a dash of bleach, dumped the pins in and allowed them to sit in the hot bleach-water mix for a couple of hours, then using a stiff nylon scrub brush, I gave each pin a good scrubbing and rinsing, then laid them out on a cookie sheet and put the sheet in the oven (preheated to 150°F - 70°C) and let the pins dry.

All came out looking brand-spanking new. No more unsightly black mold stains.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

mommathea said:


> I have only ever used the ones with the metal springs. If you do get them, make sure you get the heavy duty ones.


What she said.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I haven't found good wooden spring pins in years. I did find some really sturdy bamboo ones that hold jeans with just two pins. Unfortunately when I went back to buy more the big sturdy ones had been replaced by 2/3 size ones that don't open far enough to put over jeans.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Danaus29 said:


> I haven't found good wooden spring pins in years. I did find some really sturdy bamboo ones that hold jeans with just two pins. Unfortunately when I went back to buy more the big sturdy ones had been replaced by 2/3 size ones that don't open far enough to put over jeans.


And/or lack strong enough springs to provide the necessary pinch.

My old pins can handle freshly laundered jeans/work-pants straight out of the washing machine. Pin on each leg, pants stay secure on the line.


----------

